# silver leaf vinyl



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Has anybody used it before? If so can you post up pics please?


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

????????????


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

What are you talking about? 

Sticker vinyl, like sign vinyl? or Interior Vinyl that has the look of silver leaf? Or silver leaf it's self?


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sighn vinyl


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

You can find it, look in your phone book for a place like this... 

http://www.mcbeesupply.com/mcbeeB_specialty.html


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

So i can use it.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I've seen it used, I think it actually looks better than silver leaf because the swirls are perfect and consistent. The only bad thing is that shit is thick and will take a lot of extra clear to bury.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i think perfekt score had that too on the side mouldings and some other looking vinylon the top etc.


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool. I think ill try it out. Does any one have pics of some rides that used this vinyl?


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

??????????


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

like someone said LOTS of clear.....


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I had a club sticker in my back window made from that material.. It started turning yellow after about 2 years.. Not sure if clear coat would make it last longer or not..


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

I know they sell the roll. Do you take it to a print shop to get it cut. Or cut it free hand?
Any more pics?


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

mouse1 said:


> I know they sell the roll. Do you take it to a print shop to get it cut. Or cut it free hand?
> Any more pics?


i bought some from a print shop in gold and put it on my car a few yrs ago and i got to be honest worse idea ever for ur lowrider!!! HOTSTUFF is right the swirls stay perfect but the vinyl doesnt curve well and limits ur design capability..and if you take it to a show most judges dont give u points for that.. but if you doing a daily its kool.. i did my tow truck in the silver vinyl to break up my two tone. and heres the gold i did on my ride yrs ago, its been changed to real leafing since


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

like i said good for 63-64 ss moldings and for the perfect swirl look on a daily rider but not ur show ride. ill take a pic of my daily tow truck wit the silver for you tomorrow


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

mouse1 said:


> I know they sell the roll. Do you take it to a print shop to get it cut. Or cut it free hand?
> Any more pics?


I had a sign guy come out and measure the sides of the car and he designed it on the computer and cut it for me. The hood and trunk we did free hand.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

SERIOUSHYDROS said:


> I had a club sticker in my back window made from that material.. It started turning yellow after about 2 years.. *Not sure if clear coat would make it last longer or not..*


it will, clear coats have a U.V. protection in them.....


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanx homies!


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

I also found some silver leaf pinstripe tape do you think that will be easier to curve?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Is there a reason you dont want to use real silver leafing?


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

mouse1 said:


> I also found some silver leaf pinstripe tape do you think that will be easier to curve?


nope thats exactly what i used the vinyl does not stretch and bend well at all n fact if u did a 180 curve the ends will lift with the tape. only way to pull it off is have a computer cut out the design you want. and at a 90 degree angle you will have to cut the tape and add a piece to continue design


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Is there a reason you dont want to use real silver leafing?


Yeah! I really like the real leaf but never done it before n figuerd that I could get it done with this vinyl. Dont want to ruin real leafing


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

TONY MONTANA said:


> nope thats exactly what i used the vinyl does not stretch and bend well at all n fact if u did a 180 curve the ends will lift with the tape. only way to pull it off is have a computer cut out the design you want. and at a 90 degree angle you will have to cut the tape and add a piece to continue design


Thanx for the info homie!
Can u post up the leafing you did bro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GO TO ANY DUB SHOW YOU CAN SEE TONS OF WORK THERE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

mouse1 said:


> Yeah! I really like the real leaf but never done it before n figuerd that I could get it done with this vinyl. Dont want to ruin real leafing


Man it might be better just to hire a pinstriper to lay the leaf for you, Im not sure of prices where your from but here in AZ can get a car silver leafed etc for around 200 bucks. BTW, If you check out Ants paint thread I think that lincoln has vynle turned leafing but Im not sure of that.


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank bro


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

mouse1 said:


> Yeah! I really like the real leaf but never done it before n figuerd that I could get it done with this vinyl. Dont want to ruin real leafing


 The vinyl takes just as much skill as real leaf to do right.. I have a buddy that does signs and race cars n shit.. Plus to look right it needs to be cut by machine.. I dought your gonna get the results your looking for by simply cutting a design out and slapping a sticker on.. I think that either way you will need some professional help to do it right.. I would just pay a striper to do it ..


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

There's a leafing topic here that might help if you need a better understanding of the aplication process....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/220043-leafing-size-17.html

Here's a pic of what can be achieved with leaf, I did this on a regal not long ago...


















As for the vinyl I've seen applied on cars, my opinion is that it's best to use it for lettering and perhaps moldings. You can never a get a centered spin in a pattern which totally gives it a sticker look.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Can we gay a tool list for that swirl work you do look fkn great bro!

OTE=Dino's Style;15044535]There's a leafing topic here that might help if you need a better understanding of the aplication process....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/220043-leafing-size-17.html

Here's a pic of what can be achieved with leaf, I did this on a regal not long ago...


















As for the vinyl I've seen applied on cars, my opinion is that it's best to use it for lettering and perhaps moldings. You can never a get a centered spin in a pattern which totally gives it a sticker look.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Can we gay a tool list for that swirl work you do look fkn great bro!
> 
> Thanks, I make my own leafing tools. Check out the leafing topic and you'll see some examples of what can be used.
> 
> And I think you meant "get" instead of "gay"


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Dino's Style said:


> There's a leafing topic here that might help if you need a better understanding of the aplication process....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/220043-leafing-size-17.html
> 
> ...


Badass work man


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Real nice work bro


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

This is the last car I saw that had that sign leafing


----------

